

Testimony to European Parliament on Electronic Mass Surveillance [pdf] - panarky
http://www.europarl.europa.eu/document/activities/cont/201403/20140307ATT80674/20140307ATT80674EN.pdf

======
contingencies
The continued selfless statements of Snowden stand in stark contrast to the
blathering bureaucracy he addreses. Shame on Europe, Australia, the UK and the
rest of the world for not standing up to the US. The sad truth he highlights
in this address is that they're all in the game, none of them are willing to
admit it's immoral, and none have the guts to offer asylum to law abiding
journalists clearly under reactionary persecution by the US and five eyes
intelligence communities.

Little known facts: SWIFT was founded by a Belgian whose entire career had
been spent in the US and whose previous role was head of international
settlement for Visa, after sucking in 100s of banks from 10s of countries
SWIFT's first 'international center of operations' was founded in Virginia
(ie. next to the CIA), and the opening was officiated by the governor of
Virginia, the European Union's own Data Protection Supervisor has confirmed
that the US has taken _all_ SWIFT traffic for _all_ EU citizens since _at
least_ 2001 in response to FOIA @
[http://www.asktheeu.org/en/request/information_on_financial_...](http://www.asktheeu.org/en/request/information_on_financial_informa#comment-46)

